
Mesmerizing maps show where the most educated Americans live - jonbaer
http://www.businessinsider.com/where-most-educated-americans-live-2017-3/
======
maxander
It would be interesting to see public transit routes plotted over these maps;
at least in Boston, they explain the distribution of education pretty
precisely. (E.g., check out the transportation to Roxbury versus to
Somerville.)

~~~
cbanek
Same for property value.

